# Crazy day



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

On my way to check snares I spotted 4 raccoons crossing a field , 2 didn't make it home .First snare of the day holds a nice white coyote so on to the bait site . Nothing there , but still a good day . Make a wide swing of the pasture and see another coyote but no shot . Nows when things go sideways , next snare has held a large coyote til he opened the B.A.D. and escaped , can live with that , but last set holds a big coyote that has been partially eaten by others , no sign of birds so I'm guessing coyotes from all the tracks .Heard of it happening before ,but a first for me .


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Seems like a good day to me


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds like a good day to me also. Congrats.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Entertaining day for sure, I find here that if I shoot yotes on my place the other yotes ( same family ) will not touch it, if I bring yotes home from other areas the ones here tear it to pieces.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Guess I can't complain about it , just never happened before , hard to see a $100 bill laying torn up in your snare . . Maybe that's what happened to this dog Rick , he was a big old warrior , missing half of one ear , might have come in from another territory and game over .


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Action filled day and some fur to boot! To bad about the fur you lost on the one coyote.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Last report I red on Nafa showed western pale coyotes to do well, it didn't say how well tho.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Short said:


> $100 in your trap? Not if its a coyote. I just checked going fur prices. It would have to be prestine condition and perfectly colored to make $80. Fair pelts are going for $35. And according to nafa and world fur market...most coyote pelts are going unsold because the market has moved away from coyote fur to other species. So if you are getting $100 for a vote pelt....you are salesman of the year.


Just going by last years receipts ..My high seller was a top lot at the May sale 0f $170 , averaged $107 on the 28 that I sold and this was a good one .. WAS being the key word .From what I've heard , coyotes are going to continue being the bright spot in the fur industry , hope my sources are correct .


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It sure shows the importance of checking traps regularly to minimize waste.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Good job especially with the raccoons. I HATE those things. Where I used to live the DNR said that something like 80% were rabid or carriers of rabies. I used to blast em on site.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> It sure shows the importance of checking traps regularly to minimize waste.


I try to check every day , but some times it's every other . Maybe this was one of those times I shoulda been there .


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Indiana Jones said:


> Good job especially with the raccoons. I HATE those things. Where I used to live the DNR said that something like 80% were rabid or carriers of rabies. I used to blast em on site.


I hate em too . There is virtually no where they can't go . Hard on the bird population as well . They haven't always been here in Alberta , caught my first one in a leg hold almost 25 years ago , had seen only a few tracks before that . They are here to stay now , wish we could run em at night with dogs .


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice catch C2C... Short it depends where you live. Look at the price of a bobcat east of the rocky mts. and then a southwestern bobcat, the difference is in the hundreds.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrats --Nice catch c2c---sb*


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

solid work C2C....you're putting up the fur, and those catches look PRIME!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

another one today , I'm having way too much fun ..lol . Yes hides are good now Jimmy .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Had one show up in the yard at 1am today which makes my coonhound go crazy, Cindy said it looked like a big otter running across the yard it was so big.


----------



## Ruff (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds amazing! Good work.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like I found the culprit on my damaged coyote , checked snares today and an eagle was sitting above this nice warm fresh dog in my snare .This is the second one he's cost me .Did I mention that I hate eagles ..lol .


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Fixing that problem isn't worth the fine or jail time!


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice day, good looking yotes! That is a bummer about the eagle though! If it's swooping in when they are still warm, that sounds like one hell of a headache!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The problems that come with open country trapping.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> Fixing that problem isn't worth the fine or jail time!


No it's not ...


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Tuff break--- that's a fine look'in hide.

I'd pull it together best ya can and sew it up. traders will give ya something--- better than let'in a good fur go to waste. Be sure not to let it get mixed in with your better lots.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> Tuff break--- that's a fine look'in hide.
> 
> I'd pull it together best ya can and sew it up. traders will give ya something--- better than let'in a good fur go to waste. Be sure not to let it get mixed in with your better lots.
> 
> awprint:


Skinner did an amazing job and sewed it up real pretty , going to salvage something for sure .


----------

